# Incredibile Montella:"Primi nel girone. Abbiamo fatto la partita".



## admin (19 Ottobre 2017)

*Incredibile Montella:"Primi nel girone. Abbiamo fatto la partita".*

Momento complesso? Sì. Ma se avessimo vinto si sarebbe respirato entusiasmo. La partita comunque l'abbiamo fatta e siamo primi in classifica. Penso che il disappunto di chi era allo stadio possa essere fuorviante. Non per la prestazione ma perchè arrivavamo da tre sconfitte. Non siamo stati capaci di concretizzare. Al momento manca il fiammifero che dobbiamo accendere noi stessi. Ognuno vuole fare di più. I giocatori sono un pò bloccati. Le parole di Mirabelli? Con lui ho un rapporto splendido. E' giusto che giudici ma non sono d'accordo che non siamo entrati in campo nel primo tempo con l'Inter. E abbiamo giocato meglio contro la Roma che ha grandi qualità. I giocatori devono mostrare ancora le loro qualità. Devono essere sostenuti e serve pazienza. Dobbiamo cambiare a livello di rabbia. Nel primo tempo la squadra non mi è piaciuta. Ma è un percorso e ci arriveremo. Se insieme alla società ci stringeremo intorno ai giocatori, questo risultato arriverà più velocemente. La squadra ha qualità ma i giocatori non sentono fiducia per fare la giocata. La squadra ha qualità ma ha bisogno di tirarla fuori. I giocatori con più talento devono giocare con più spensieratezza. I nostri attaccanti sono unici per il lavoro che fanno senza palla ma devono crescere sotto il profilo realizzativo. Mirabelli non ha gradito le mie dichiarazioni dopo le partite perse? Sinceramente non vedo una differenza di vedute. Penso di avere un rapporto schietto e sincero. Lui non è abituato a perdere, ci scherziamo su questo.* Sto provando a far fare da un mio amico farmacista una pillola per le sconfitte (grandi risate).* ".

In aggiornamento


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Ottobre 2017)

Li,Fassone e Mirabelli vi supplico esonerate Montella.
Sono stufo di vedere una squadra che, SULLA CARTA, è potenzialmente fortissima rovinata da un incompetente seduto sulla panchina.
Non ha ancora azzeccato una scelta sia nei giocatori che sul modulo in 4 mesi di stagione, fa troppe *******,ultima quella di stasera di togliere Suso,Bonaventura e Silva che erano gli unici che stavano creando qualcosa.


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2017)

Ma questo è pazzo.


----------



## AllanX (19 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Momento complesso? Sì. Ma se avessimo vinto si sarebbe respirato entusiasmo. La partita comunque l'abbiamo fatta e siamo primi in classifica. Penso che il disappunto di chi era allo stadio possa essere fuorviante. Non per la prestazione ma perchè arrivavamo da tre sconfitte. Non siamo stati capaci di concretizzare. Al momento manca il fiammifero che dobbiamo accendere noi stessi. Ognuno vuole fare di più. I giocatori sono un pò bloccati. Le parole di Mirabelli? Con lui ho un rapporto splendido. E' giusto che giudici ma non sono d'accordo che non siamo entrati in campo nel primo tempo con l'Inter. E abbiamo giocato meglio contro la Roma che ha grandi qualità".
> 
> In aggiornamento



La piccola fiammiferaia


----------



## jacky (19 Ottobre 2017)

La società scelga: o lui o 15 milioni di tifosi.

Non ci facciamo più prendere per il naso, abbiamo la metà dei punti del Napoli in campionato e abbiamo vinto al 96' con Riejka e pareggiato 0-0 con l'Aek.

Senza vergogna! Che perdente, non può essere il gestore di un gruppo uno così...


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Ottobre 2017)

Montella sorprendici ancroa domenica con un 3511 con fuori Loca e Silva(oggi migliori in campo) e Suso in una posizione non sua.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (19 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Momento complesso? Sì. *Ma se avessimo vinto si sarebbe respirato entusiasmo.* La partita comunque l'abbiamo fatta e siamo primi in classifica.* Penso che il disappunto di chi era allo stadio possa essere fuorviante*. Non per la prestazione ma perchè arrivavamo da tre sconfitte. Non siamo stati capaci di concretizzare. Al momento manca il fiammifero che dobbiamo accendere noi stessi. Ognuno vuole fare di più. I giocatori sono un pò bloccati. Le parole di Mirabelli? Con lui ho un rapporto splendido. E' giusto che giudici ma non sono d'accordo che non siamo entrati in campo nel primo tempo con l'Inter. E abbiamo giocato meglio contro la Roma che ha grandi qualità. I giocatori devono mostrare ancora le loro qualità. Devono essere sostenuti e serve pazienza".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Mai autocritica, non una, mai una volta, mai! 
Insopportabile e intollerabile.


----------



## Zenos (19 Ottobre 2017)




----------



## neoxes (19 Ottobre 2017)

Non mi sembra abbia detto chissà cosa... Capisco la frustrazione, sono il primo ad essere incazzato, ma stiamo con i piedi per terra e con la testa sulle spalle.


----------



## jacky (19 Ottobre 2017)

E basta aspettare, la scelta DEVE essere definitiva.

Perché se si perde anche con il Genoa, la stagione è andata definitivamente. Quindi basta aspettare per prendere ancora mazzate.

Già hanno temporeggiato troppo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Momento complesso? Sì. Ma se avessimo vinto si sarebbe respirato entusiasmo. La partita comunque l'abbiamo fatta e siamo primi in classifica.


Se avessimo vinto tutte le partite in campionato saremmo primi... 'ste robe le diceva Inzaghi, comunque.


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Momento complesso? Sì. Ma se avessimo vinto si sarebbe respirato entusiasmo. La partita comunque l'abbiamo fatta e siamo primi in classifica. Penso che il disappunto di chi era allo stadio possa essere fuorviante. Non per la prestazione ma perchè arrivavamo da tre sconfitte. Non siamo stati capaci di concretizzare. Al momento manca il fiammifero che dobbiamo accendere noi stessi. Ognuno vuole fare di più. I giocatori sono un pò bloccati. Le parole di Mirabelli? Con lui ho un rapporto splendido. E' giusto che giudici ma non sono d'accordo che non siamo entrati in campo nel primo tempo con l'Inter. E abbiamo giocato meglio contro la Roma che ha grandi qualità. I giocatori devono mostrare ancora le loro qualità. Devono essere sostenuti e serve pazienza. Dobbiamo cambiare a livello di rabbia. Nel primo tempo la squadra non mi è piaciuta. Ma è un percorso e ci arriveremo. Se insieme alla società ci stringeremo intorno ai giocatori, questo risultato arriverà più velocemente".
> 
> In aggiornamento




.


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Momento complesso? Sì. Ma se avessimo vinto si sarebbe respirato entusiasmo. La partita comunque l'abbiamo fatta e siamo primi in classifica. Penso che il disappunto di chi era allo stadio possa essere fuorviante. Non per la prestazione ma perchè arrivavamo da tre sconfitte. Non siamo stati capaci di concretizzare. Al momento manca il fiammifero che dobbiamo accendere noi stessi. Ognuno vuole fare di più. I giocatori sono un pò bloccati. Le parole di Mirabelli? Con lui ho un rapporto splendido. E' giusto che giudici ma non sono d'accordo che non siamo entrati in campo nel primo tempo con l'Inter. E abbiamo giocato meglio contro la Roma che ha grandi qualità. I giocatori devono mostrare ancora le loro qualità. Devono essere sostenuti e serve pazienza. Dobbiamo cambiare a livello di rabbia. Nel primo tempo la squadra non mi è piaciuta. Ma è un percorso e ci arriveremo ".



Master of trolls.


----------



## Zenos (19 Ottobre 2017)

"non sono d'accordo non abbiamo giocato il 1 tempo con l'Inter"....abbiamo fatto una partita d'attesa".L ha detto.


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra abbia detto chissà cosa... Capisco la frustrazione, sono il primo ad essere incazzato, ma stiamo con i piedi per terra e con la testa sulle spalle.



No, scusa. Io sono di solito tra i più moderati, ma questa sera doveva fare innanzitutto le scuse per il non-gioco che stiamo offrendo, poi al limite cercare anche i lati positivi. Così è irritante.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (19 Ottobre 2017)

Ma come si fa a ridere in questo modo dopo che perdi o pareggi malamente ogni partita che giochi? O sei menefreghista o sei ritardato.


----------



## Black (19 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Momento complesso? Sì. Ma se avessimo vinto si sarebbe respirato entusiasmo. La partita comunque l'abbiamo fatta e siamo primi in classifica. Penso che il disappunto di chi era allo stadio possa essere fuorviante. Non per la prestazione ma perchè arrivavamo da tre sconfitte. Non siamo stati capaci di concretizzare. Al momento manca il fiammifero che dobbiamo accendere noi stessi. Ognuno vuole fare di più. I giocatori sono un pò bloccati. Le parole di Mirabelli? Con lui ho un rapporto splendido. E' giusto che giudici ma non sono d'accordo che non siamo entrati in campo nel primo tempo con l'Inter. E abbiamo giocato meglio contro la Roma che ha grandi qualità. I giocatori devono mostrare ancora le loro qualità. Devono essere sostenuti e serve pazienza. Dobbiamo cambiare a livello di rabbia. Nel primo tempo la squadra non mi è piaciuta. Ma è un percorso e ci arriveremo. Se insieme alla società ci stringeremo intorno ai giocatori, questo risultato arriverà più velocemente".
> 
> In aggiornamento



ma bastaaaaaaaa! posso anche sopportare la pessima prestazione, ma non posso tollerare questo qua che trova sempre qualcosa di positivo anche in un momento così.
Mandatelo via vi prego!


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Ottobre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se avessimo vinto tutte le partite in campionato saremmo primi... 'ste robe le diceva Inzaghi, comunque.



Almeno Inzaghi davanti ai microfoni dava una parvenza di serietà, pur sparando le stesse *****te. Questo ride proprio (in faccia a noi tifosi).


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Momento complesso? Sì. Ma se avessimo vinto si sarebbe respirato entusiasmo. La partita comunque l'abbiamo fatta e siamo primi in classifica. Penso che il disappunto di chi era allo stadio possa essere fuorviante. Non per la prestazione ma perchè arrivavamo da tre sconfitte. Non siamo stati capaci di concretizzare. Al momento manca il fiammifero che dobbiamo accendere noi stessi. Ognuno vuole fare di più. I giocatori sono un pò bloccati. Le parole di Mirabelli? Con lui ho un rapporto splendido. E' giusto che giudici ma non sono d'accordo che non siamo entrati in campo nel primo tempo con l'Inter. E abbiamo giocato meglio contro la Roma che ha grandi qualità. I giocatori devono mostrare ancora le loro qualità. Devono essere sostenuti e serve pazienza. Dobbiamo cambiare a livello di rabbia. Nel primo tempo la squadra non mi è piaciuta. Ma è un percorso e ci arriveremo. Se insieme alla società ci stringeremo intorno ai giocatori, questo risultato arriverà più velocemente. La squadra ha qualità ma i giocatori non sentono fiducia per fare la giocata. La squadra ha qualità ma ha bisogno di tirarla fuori. I giocatori con più talento devono giocare con più spensieratezza. I nostri attaccanti sono unici per il lavoro che fanno senza palla ma devono crescere sotto il profilo realizzativo. Mirabelli non ha gradito le mie dichiarazioni dopo le partite perse? Sinceramente non vedo una differenza di vedute. Penso di avere un rapporto schietto e sincero. Lui non è abituato a perdere, ci scherziamo su questo.* Sto provando a far fare da un mio amico una pillola per le sconfitte (grandi risate).* ".
> 
> In aggiornamento




.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Ottobre 2017)

Questo sta sabotando dall'interno, datemi pure del pirla ma ne sono sempre piu convinto.
Legato a doppio filo alla vecchia proprietà


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Momento complesso? Sì. Ma se avessimo vinto si sarebbe respirato entusiasmo. La partita comunque l'abbiamo fatta e siamo primi in classifica. Penso che il disappunto di chi era allo stadio possa essere fuorviante. Non per la prestazione ma perchè arrivavamo da tre sconfitte. Non siamo stati capaci di concretizzare. Al momento manca il fiammifero che dobbiamo accendere noi stessi. Ognuno vuole fare di più. I giocatori sono un pò bloccati. Le parole di Mirabelli? Con lui ho un rapporto splendido. E' giusto che giudici ma non sono d'accordo che non siamo entrati in campo nel primo tempo con l'Inter. E abbiamo giocato meglio contro la Roma che ha grandi qualità. I giocatori devono mostrare ancora le loro qualità. Devono essere sostenuti e serve pazienza. Dobbiamo cambiare a livello di rabbia. Nel primo tempo la squadra non mi è piaciuta. Ma è un percorso e ci arriveremo. Se insieme alla società ci stringeremo intorno ai giocatori, questo risultato arriverà più velocemente".
> 
> In aggiornamento



MALEDETTO, MALEDETTO!

Io che ero il primo a difenderti quest'estate e dopo la scoppola contro la Roma!
Pupazzo arrogante e incompetente.
Privo di rispetto con le sue risate infami.

Max, Fax, Yogurt: CACCIATELO ORA!


----------



## ignaxio (19 Ottobre 2017)

e la battuta sulle pillole?


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


>


----------



## VonVittel (19 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Momento complesso? Sì. Ma se avessimo vinto si sarebbe respirato entusiasmo. La partita comunque l'abbiamo fatta e siamo primi in classifica. Penso che il disappunto di chi era allo stadio possa essere fuorviante. Non per la prestazione ma perchè arrivavamo da tre sconfitte. Non siamo stati capaci di concretizzare. Al momento manca il fiammifero che dobbiamo accendere noi stessi. Ognuno vuole fare di più. I giocatori sono un pò bloccati".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Siamo arrivati al punto in cui la società, se non caccia via questo essere adesso, diventa colpevole di questa situazione quanto l'allenatore stesso. 
Con questo qui sprofonderemo. Faremo un botto colossale e ci faremo molto molto male. 
Per questo bisogna agire adesso. È necessario dare una scossa all'ambiente prima che sia troppo tardi, altrimenti il danno sarà irreparabile. 
Nelle precedenti stagione quando si è entrati in questo circolo vizioso di sconfitte e caos, per uscire abbiamo dovuto sempre aspettare la fine della stagione. Una volta entrati in questo tunnel si rimane lì, e succedono sempre le stesse cose in loop. 

Che agiscano adesso, subito. 

Mi va bene persino rischiare con Seedorf. Ma questo Montella no, è peggio di Inzaghi. Serve qualcuno che ricordi ai giocatori che una volta erano bravi e che dia unità e ordine allo spogliatoio.


----------



## UDG (19 Ottobre 2017)

Stasera lo cacciano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Ottobre 2017)

Certo che la battuta sulla pillola se la sarebbe potuta risparmiare; ho capito essere dei tipi pacati e temperati, però evitiamo di prendere tutto con leggerezza e superficialità.


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Momento complesso? Sì. Ma se avessimo vinto si sarebbe respirato entusiasmo. La partita comunque l'abbiamo fatta e siamo primi in classifica. Penso che il disappunto di chi era allo stadio possa essere fuorviante. Non per la prestazione ma perchè arrivavamo da tre sconfitte. Non siamo stati capaci di concretizzare. Al momento manca il fiammifero che dobbiamo accendere noi stessi. Ognuno vuole fare di più. I giocatori sono un pò bloccati. Le parole di Mirabelli? Con lui ho un rapporto splendido. E' giusto che giudici ma non sono d'accordo che non siamo entrati in campo nel primo tempo con l'Inter. E abbiamo giocato meglio contro la Roma che ha grandi qualità. I giocatori devono mostrare ancora le loro qualità. Devono essere sostenuti e serve pazienza. Dobbiamo cambiare a livello di rabbia. Nel primo tempo la squadra non mi è piaciuta. Ma è un percorso e ci arriveremo. Se insieme alla società ci stringeremo intorno ai giocatori, questo risultato arriverà più velocemente. La squadra ha qualità ma i giocatori non sentono fiducia per fare la giocata. La squadra ha qualità ma ha bisogno di tirarla fuori. I giocatori con più talento devono giocare con più spensieratezza. I nostri attaccanti sono unici per il lavoro che fanno senza palla ma devono crescere sotto il profilo realizzativo. Mirabelli non ha gradito le mie dichiarazioni dopo le partite perse? Sinceramente non vedo una differenza di vedute. Penso di avere un rapporto schietto e sincero. Lui non è abituato a perdere, ci scherziamo su questo.* Sto provando a far fare da un mio amico farmacista una pillola per le sconfitte (grandi risate).* ".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Ma le pillole dell'amico farmacista??!

HAhaahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Zenos (19 Ottobre 2017)

Le pillole per Mirabelli...non ci sta più con la testa.
E si è appena scavato la fossa.


----------



## Milanista (19 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma le pillole dell'amico farmacista??!
> 
> HAhaahahahahahahahahahahaha


Il telecomando stava per volare


----------



## Milo (19 Ottobre 2017)

Aldilà delle battutine lo vedo alla frutta anche a parole, ormai ha finito anche i moduli, comunque ripeto, per me ci sono troppi individualisti e pochissimi che giocano per la squadra e non per se stessi, per chi non capisce andare a chiedere all’atalanta


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Ottobre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


>



Beato lui..



Cosa aspettano per cacciarlo??????????


----------



## krull (19 Ottobre 2017)

Cioé percula Mirabelli? Perché lo percula. É se non viene licenziato stasera stessa é evidente che c'é qualcosa sotto.


----------



## Aron (19 Ottobre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Li,Fassone e Mirabelli vi supplico esonerate Montella.
> Sono stufo di vedere una squadra che, SULLA CARTA, è potenzialmente fortissima rovinata da un incompetente seduto sulla panchina.
> Non ha ancora azzeccato una scelta sia nei giocatori che sul modulo in 4 mesi di stagione, fa troppe *******,ultima quella di stasera di togliere Suso,Bonaventura e Silva che erano gli unici che stavano creando qualcosa.



Non penso che lo possano esonerare.
Più passa il tempo, più sono convinto che il destino di Fassone, Mirabelli e Montella sia unito. 

E anche se potessero esonerarlo, togliendo Montella toglierebbero un parafulmine


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Momento complesso? Sì. Ma se avessimo vinto si sarebbe respirato entusiasmo. La partita comunque l'abbiamo fatta e siamo primi in classifica. Penso che il disappunto di chi era allo stadio possa essere fuorviante. Non per la prestazione ma perchè arrivavamo da tre sconfitte. Non siamo stati capaci di concretizzare. Al momento manca il fiammifero che dobbiamo accendere noi stessi. Ognuno vuole fare di più. I giocatori sono un pò bloccati. Le parole di Mirabelli? Con lui ho un rapporto splendido. E' giusto che giudici ma non sono d'accordo che non siamo entrati in campo nel primo tempo con l'Inter. E abbiamo giocato meglio contro la Roma che ha grandi qualità. I giocatori devono mostrare ancora le loro qualità. Devono essere sostenuti e serve pazienza. Dobbiamo cambiare a livello di rabbia. Nel primo tempo la squadra non mi è piaciuta. Ma è un percorso e ci arriveremo. Se insieme alla società ci stringeremo intorno ai giocatori, questo risultato arriverà più velocemente. La squadra ha qualità ma i giocatori non sentono fiducia per fare la giocata. La squadra ha qualità ma ha bisogno di tirarla fuori. I giocatori con più talento devono giocare con più spensieratezza. I nostri attaccanti sono unici per il lavoro che fanno senza palla ma devono crescere sotto il profilo realizzativo. Mirabelli non ha gradito le mie dichiarazioni dopo le partite perse? Sinceramente non vedo una differenza di vedute. Penso di avere un rapporto schietto e sincero. Lui non è abituato a perdere, ci scherziamo su questo.* Sto provando a far fare da un mio amico farmacista una pillola per le sconfitte (grandi risate).* ".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Locatelli: " I tifosi fanno bene a fischiare"
Montella: " I fischi dei tifosi sono fuorvianti"

Giudicate voi.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Ottobre 2017)

Niente abito adatto neanche a sto giro???

Comunque l'errore della società è stato confermarlo a maggio.
Non puoi cambiare tutto tranne il mister... anche la spaccatura presunta nello spogliatoio, sicuramente sarebbe stata evitabile con un allenatore nuovo che non avrebbe avuto diciamo una maggior confidenza con nessuno di essi e sarebbe ripartito da zero con tutti.


----------



## Milanista (19 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non penso che lo possano esonerare.
> Più passa il tempo, più sono convinto che il destino di Fassone, Mirabelli e Montella sia unito.
> 
> E anche se potessero esonerarlo, togliendo Montella toglierebbero un parafulmine



La speranza è che ti sbagli, ma temo invece che tu abbia ragione.


----------



## Pampu7 (19 Ottobre 2017)

ci sono 2 partite di campionato in pochi giorni, bisogna cambiare ora e portare a casa 6 punti


----------



## ignaxio (19 Ottobre 2017)

Lippi subito


----------



## Devil man (19 Ottobre 2017)

Ha preso per il culo anche Mirabelli in conferenza con "la pillola per le sconfitte"


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Momento complesso? Sì. Ma se avessimo vinto si sarebbe respirato entusiasmo. La partita comunque l'abbiamo fatta e siamo primi in classifica. Penso che il disappunto di chi era allo stadio possa essere fuorviante. Non per la prestazione ma perchè arrivavamo da tre sconfitte. Non siamo stati capaci di concretizzare. Al momento manca il fiammifero che dobbiamo accendere noi stessi. Ognuno vuole fare di più. I giocatori sono un pò bloccati. Le parole di Mirabelli? Con lui ho un rapporto splendido. E' giusto che giudici ma non sono d'accordo che non siamo entrati in campo nel primo tempo con l'Inter. E abbiamo giocato meglio contro la Roma che ha grandi qualità. I giocatori devono mostrare ancora le loro qualità. Devono essere sostenuti e serve pazienza. Dobbiamo cambiare a livello di rabbia. Nel primo tempo la squadra non mi è piaciuta. Ma è un percorso e ci arriveremo. Se insieme alla società ci stringeremo intorno ai giocatori, questo risultato arriverà più velocemente. La squadra ha qualità ma i giocatori non sentono fiducia per fare la giocata. La squadra ha qualità ma ha bisogno di tirarla fuori. I giocatori con più talento devono giocare con più spensieratezza. I nostri attaccanti sono unici per il lavoro che fanno senza palla ma devono crescere sotto il profilo realizzativo. Mirabelli non ha gradito le mie dichiarazioni dopo le partite perse? Sinceramente non vedo una differenza di vedute. Penso di avere un rapporto schietto e sincero. Lui non è abituato a perdere, ci scherziamo su questo.* Sto provando a far fare da un mio amico farmacista una pillola per le sconfitte (grandi risate).* ".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Secondo me l'hanno silurato, mi pare abbastanza evidente.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Ottobre 2017)

Cos'è sta storia delle pillole?

Ah ho letto....................


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Ottobre 2017)

Se dopo la battuta a mirabelli non viene esonerato, significa che è molto più di un allenatore all'interno di questa società.
Prevaricazione gravissima, sbattetelo fuori.
Contraddice pure i giocatori giustamente amareggiati per la prestazione, fuuori controllo ormai.


----------



## Pampu7 (19 Ottobre 2017)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ha preso per il culo anche Mirabelli in conferenza con "la pillola per le sconfitte"



Per Mirabelli è già esonerato, penso sia Fassone quello col freno tirato


----------



## 1972 (19 Ottobre 2017)

sta provocando nella speranza di essere cacciato. atteggiamento tipico di chi sta per scoppiare!!!


----------



## Hellscream (19 Ottobre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


>



Non devo bestemmiare. Non devo bestemmiare. Non devo bestemmiare.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Ottobre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se dopo la battuta a mirabelli non viene esonerato, significa che è molto più di un allenatore all'interno di questa società.
> Prevaricazione gravissima, sbattetelo fuori.
> Contraddice pure i giocatori giustamente amareggiati per la prestazione, fuuori controllo ormai.



Prende per il culo perchè:

1) E' gia stato esonerato
2) E' intoccabile per qualche motivo

Indovinate un po...


----------



## Milanista (19 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Prende per il culo perchè:
> 
> 1) E' gia stato esonerato
> 2) E' intoccabile per qualche motivo
> ...



Posso aggiungere un'opzione?

3) Perché è un co****


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Ottobre 2017)

il problema di questa squadra è per l'appunto che non è una squadra!!! non c'è coesione, non c'è unione d'intenti, non c'è altruismo ma solo egoismo. Giocatori svogliati, giocatori demotivati, giocatori a pezzi fisicamente ( che preparazione di melma hanno fatto?), giocatori che mentalmente stanno altrove, giocatori che hanno paura. Dove possiamo arrivare?? io temo veramente che quest'anno sarà un flop clamoroso, di quelli storici e a quel punto salteranno molte teste, e non solo in basso.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Ottobre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Posso aggiungere un'opzione?
> 
> 3) Perché è un co****



Quello ormai non è manco piu da sottolineare


----------



## Kaw (19 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Momento complesso? Sì. Ma se avessimo vinto si sarebbe respirato entusiasmo. La partita comunque l'abbiamo fatta e siamo primi in classifica. Penso che il disappunto di chi era allo stadio possa essere fuorviante. Non per la prestazione ma perchè arrivavamo da tre sconfitte. Non siamo stati capaci di concretizzare. Al momento manca il fiammifero che dobbiamo accendere noi stessi. Ognuno vuole fare di più. I giocatori sono un pò bloccati. Le parole di Mirabelli? Con lui ho un rapporto splendido. E' giusto che giudici ma non sono d'accordo che non siamo entrati in campo nel primo tempo con l'Inter. E abbiamo giocato meglio contro la Roma che ha grandi qualità. I giocatori devono mostrare ancora le loro qualità. Devono essere sostenuti e serve pazienza. Dobbiamo cambiare a livello di rabbia. Nel primo tempo la squadra non mi è piaciuta. Ma è un percorso e ci arriveremo. Se insieme alla società ci stringeremo intorno ai giocatori, questo risultato arriverà più velocemente. La squadra ha qualità ma i giocatori non sentono fiducia per fare la giocata. La squadra ha qualità ma ha bisogno di tirarla fuori. I giocatori con più talento devono giocare con più spensieratezza. I nostri attaccanti sono unici per il lavoro che fanno senza palla ma devono crescere sotto il profilo realizzativo. Mirabelli non ha gradito le mie dichiarazioni dopo le partite perse? Sinceramente non vedo una differenza di vedute. Penso di avere un rapporto schietto e sincero. Lui non è abituato a perdere, ci scherziamo su questo.* Sto provando a far fare da un mio amico farmacista una pillola per le sconfitte (grandi risate).* ".
> 
> In aggiornamento


Io dopo la partita ho subito spento, quindi non ho vosto l'atteggiamento del corpo, ma da quello che leggo queste sono parole di uno che sa che il suo tempo che è finito.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Ottobre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Io dopo la partita ho subito spento, quindi non ho vosto l'atteggiamento del corpo, ma da quello che leggo queste sono parole di uno che sa che il suo tempo che è finito.



Anche secondo me si sta togliendo qualche sassolino dalle scarpe con la squadra e mirabelli perchè sa che gli arriva il benservito.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Ottobre 2017)

Qualcuno ci liberi, pietà


----------



## Aron (19 Ottobre 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Lippi subito



Magari...


----------



## Pampu7 (19 Ottobre 2017)

Montella confermato SKY


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Ottobre 2017)

*Da tv8: La società dice che Montella resta (a tempo determinato).*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Grandi sorrisi anche oggi vedo.


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Aspettano che ci purghi bertolacci domenica?


----------



## sballotello (20 Ottobre 2017)

Rispediamolo.. la'..


----------



## krull (20 Ottobre 2017)

10 € che Lapadula ci scava la fossa.


----------



## cris (20 Ottobre 2017)

Ragazzi, io lo dico da settembre, questo qua è uno squilibrato mentale, va internato. Prego ogni giorno che ce ne liberiamo al piu presto.


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Ottobre 2017)

Sempre godere della situazione, siamo al delirio.

Clamoroso poi come lui e Mirabelli dicano cose diverse però "c'è sintonia". Peccato, un'estate che non vedevamo da anni, illusione di essere tornati e invece polveriera peggio degli anni scorsi...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Momento complesso? Sì. Ma se avessimo vinto si sarebbe respirato entusiasmo. La partita comunque l'abbiamo fatta e siamo primi in classifica. Penso che il disappunto di chi era allo stadio possa essere fuorviante. Non per la prestazione ma perchè arrivavamo da tre sconfitte. Non siamo stati capaci di concretizzare. Al momento manca il fiammifero che dobbiamo accendere noi stessi. Ognuno vuole fare di più. I giocatori sono un pò bloccati. Le parole di Mirabelli? Con lui ho un rapporto splendido. E' giusto che giudici ma non sono d'accordo che non siamo entrati in campo nel primo tempo con l'Inter. E abbiamo giocato meglio contro la Roma che ha grandi qualità. I giocatori devono mostrare ancora le loro qualità. Devono essere sostenuti e serve pazienza. Dobbiamo cambiare a livello di rabbia. Nel primo tempo la squadra non mi è piaciuta. Ma è un percorso e ci arriveremo. Se insieme alla società ci stringeremo intorno ai giocatori, questo risultato arriverà più velocemente. La squadra ha qualità ma i giocatori non sentono fiducia per fare la giocata. La squadra ha qualità ma ha bisogno di tirarla fuori. I giocatori con più talento devono giocare con più spensieratezza. I nostri attaccanti sono unici per il lavoro che fanno senza palla ma devono crescere sotto il profilo realizzativo. Mirabelli non ha gradito le mie dichiarazioni dopo le partite perse? Sinceramente non vedo una differenza di vedute. Penso di avere un rapporto schietto e sincero. Lui non è abituato a perdere, ci scherziamo su questo.* Sto provando a far fare da un mio amico farmacista una pillola per le sconfitte (grandi risate).* ".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Ancora con la spensieratezza, ma questo è fuori di melone! E ancora c'è chi lo difende, roba da matti.


----------



## Superpippo80 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Di Stefano ha fatto capire che se non vince domenica salta.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Ottobre 2017)

Cosa aspettano a cacciarlo, io non lo so...aiuto...


----------



## Zagor (20 Ottobre 2017)

Pazzesco!!! Non ci sono altre parole. Io sono uno di quelli che l'ha difeso sino all'ultimo, credendo fosse solo questione di tempo per trovare la giusta alchimia, ma adesso BASTA! Non puoi uscire con queste sparate dopo la vergognosa partita di ieri sera! Giocavamo contro AEK, Cristo! Non contro il Real! Non possiamo fare una figura del genere davanti a tutta Italia dopo avere speso 200 milioni e comprato giocatori che, purtroppo solo sulla carta, dovevano riportarci ai vertici! Io credo che l'unica soluzione sia l'ESONERO. Bisogna mandare un segnale forte da parte della società. E mi stupisce che Mr. Li non lo abbia ancora fatto, sapendo che notoriamente i cinesi non tollerano chi sbaglia e hanno la lama facile. A questo punto bisogna prendere un nuovo allenatore, almeno fino a giugno, uno con le p...e quadrate. Fosse per me riprenderei Seedorf, piuttosto che un altro, mi sembra che nel poco tempo che il Cav. gli ha concesso abbia dato almeno una svegliata ai quattro scappati di casa di allora...


----------



## diavolo (20 Ottobre 2017)

HA più colpe chi lo tiene nella panchina del MILAN


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra abbia detto chissà cosa... Capisco la frustrazione, sono il primo ad essere incazzato, ma stiamo con i piedi per terra e con la testa sulle spalle.



Vero, ma uno non può in un momento così andare in conferenza stampa a fare il fenomeno, ridere e fare battutine quando stai facendo schifo e dovresti invece essere NERO

Chi vuole vincere, dopo una sconfitta inevitabilmente è incavolato, ok nascondere la rabbia..ma questo atteggiamento in una situazione simile è da irrispettosi e palesa la realtà: Montella non è un vincente, non è uno ambizioso...è uno a cui va bene allenare perché gli piace e si diverte, ma non vuole pressioni..lui sta solo succhiando denaro ad un club, ma se lo esonerassimo credetemi che gli faremmo un piacere...non vede l'ora di tornare in provincia dove può fare il bello e cattivo tempo senza pretese..

L'anno scorso credevo avesse futuro come tecnico, questa stagione abbiamo detto tutti che era la prova del nove, sta dimostrando che non ha le OO per certi livelli..e sta mostrando limiti ENORMI nella gestione di giocatori con personalità...


----------



## Casnop (20 Ottobre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il problema di questa squadra è per l'appunto che non è una squadra!!! non c'è coesione, non c'è unione d'intenti, non c'è altruismo ma solo egoismo. Giocatori svogliati, giocatori demotivati, giocatori a pezzi fisicamente ( che preparazione di melma hanno fatto?), giocatori che mentalmente stanno altrove, giocatori che hanno paura. Dove possiamo arrivare?? io temo veramente che quest'anno sarà un flop clamoroso, di quelli storici e a quel punto salteranno molte teste, e non solo in basso.


L'analisi è quella. Questa presunta incompatibilità tattica di taluni giocatori con il modulo tattico prescelto è opinabile, essendovi piuttosto elementi di giudizio di prevalente segno contrario. Qui il problema è di disciplina mentale, di coscienza di squadra, di rapporti interpersonali, sorti in questa fase di transizione tecnica, e da Montella sottovalutati e comunque irrisolti. Senza di essi, ogni percorso tecnico e tattico non può essere proseguito. Ecco perché, e contrariamente alla opinione che si ha sulla utilità di certe decisioni in corso di stagione, occorrerebbe una fase nuova, per usare una espressione ricorrente nella cronaca politica di questi giorni.


----------



## AllanX (20 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Momento complesso? Sì. Ma se avessimo vinto si sarebbe respirato entusiasmo. La partita comunque l'abbiamo fatta e siamo primi in classifica. Penso che il disappunto di chi era allo stadio possa essere fuorviante. Non per la prestazione ma perchè arrivavamo da tre sconfitte. Non siamo stati capaci di concretizzare. Al momento manca il fiammifero che dobbiamo accendere noi stessi. Ognuno vuole fare di più. I giocatori sono un pò bloccati. Le parole di Mirabelli? Con lui ho un rapporto splendido. E' giusto che giudici ma non sono d'accordo che non siamo entrati in campo nel primo tempo con l'Inter. E abbiamo giocato meglio contro la Roma che ha grandi qualità. I giocatori devono mostrare ancora le loro qualità. Devono essere sostenuti e serve pazienza. Dobbiamo cambiare a livello di rabbia. Nel primo tempo la squadra non mi è piaciuta. Ma è un percorso e ci arriveremo. Se insieme alla società ci stringeremo intorno ai giocatori, questo risultato arriverà più velocemente. La squadra ha qualità ma i giocatori non sentono fiducia per fare la giocata. La squadra ha qualità ma ha bisogno di tirarla fuori. I giocatori con più talento devono giocare con più spensieratezza. I nostri attaccanti sono unici per il lavoro che fanno senza palla ma devono crescere sotto il profilo realizzativo. Mirabelli non ha gradito le mie dichiarazioni dopo le partite perse? Sinceramente non vedo una differenza di vedute. Penso di avere un rapporto schietto e sincero. Lui non è abituato a perdere, ci scherziamo su questo.* Sto provando a far fare da un mio amico farmacista una pillola per le sconfitte (grandi risate).* ".
> 
> In aggiornamento






Admin ha scritto:


> Momento complesso? Sì. Ma se avessimo vinto si sarebbe respirato entusiasmo. La partita comunque l'abbiamo fatta e siamo primi in classifica. Penso che il disappunto di chi era allo stadio possa essere fuorviante. Non per la prestazione ma perchè arrivavamo da tre sconfitte. Non siamo stati capaci di concretizzare.


Ma ci rendiamo conto di cosa dice? Evidentemente lui é soddisfatto del gioco espresso.... É convinto di aver dominato la partita e di essere stato sfortunato... Crede che se avesse vinto 1-0 i tifosi sarebbero stati entusiasti e che i fischi di San Siro siano dovuti soltanto alle sconfitte precedenti e non allo spettacolo pietoso messo in campo.
A questo punto le possibilità sono 2:
1) é completamente fuori di testa, da ricovero immediato.
2) é completamente fuori di testa e questo é il massimo del gioco che riesce a dare alla squadra per cui si ritiene soddisfatto per non dover fare i conti con la sua inettitudine.
In ogni caso sono parole gravissime in quanto come puoi anche solo sperare di risolvere un problema che non riesci a vedere o che ignori deliberatamente?


----------

